# So check these plans out!



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I've been with my wife for three years now and not once has occurred to me we could start a business together. She wants to be a Veterinarian, I'm going to school to be a teacher. When I get done with that I'm going to school to train dogs. So I asked her why we never thought about opening a shelter for dogs also with a joint training program and MAYBE a breeding program LATER ON wouldn't that be a **** of a full time job ? Since we love dogs so much. It will take a lot of time and dedication


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Exciting plans as a teacher you would have your summers free to train dogs and you would have a vet on the premises


----------

